# What is Geothermal Energy ماهى طاقة باطن الأرض



## حسين الزيدي (12 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم أخواني المهندسين الأعزاء.....

هذه مشاركتي الأولى بالمنتدى وأرجو أن تكون مفيدة للجميع,حيث أن طاقة باطن الأرض( Geothermal Energy ) من المصادر الكبيرة للطاقة المتجددة وحاليا تستخدم بنطاق واسع بدول العالم في مجال محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية والتدفئة والتبريد وتسخين المياه للمنازل والأبنية الكبيرة وبشكل تجاري وهي متوفرة في كل بقع العالم وتقنيتها بسيطة وصديقة للبيئة, , وتم أستخدامها بشكل محدود في الوطن العربي (مصر,الآردن,الجزائر واليمن) وراجيآ الأستفادة للجميع ومن الله التوفيق.

المصدر: 
Internatinao Geothermal Association
www.iga.igg.cnr.it


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا أخي حسين


----------



## حسين الزيدي (12 فبراير 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> شكرا أخي حسين


الأخ م.محمد الكردي المحترم 
أرجو أن يكون الموضوع عجبك وسعيد بالتعرف أليك وأنضمامي لآسرة المجموعة الطيبة, لدي أهتمام كبير بالطاقة المتجددة ونشر أستخدامها بالوطن العربي ولدي الكثير من المصادر والمواقع والشركات العالمية الرائدة في هذا المجال سأعمل على مشركتكم بمعرفتها تباعآ للفائدة العامة والسلام عليكم. 
أخوك م. حسين الزيدي/عمان.


----------



## ramy_abdo (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخ حسين موضوع هام


----------



## فيزيووو (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي حسين 
لكن لم تشرح لنا ما هي طاقة باطن الارض
انا سمعت عنها من الدكتور زغلول النجار لكن لا اعلم تفاصيلها


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 مارس 2008)

طاقة باطن الأرض أو الطاقة الجوفية هي الحرارة الكامنة فيها ...أي عندما نحفر على عمق 60 متر يمكن أن نضع برميلاً من الماء لنحصل عليه ساخناً خلا ل ستة دقائق , ( لست أدري بالضبط ) ، وهذا يعتر بدون كلفة , كما أنه يمكن للتبريد أن يكون بنفس الطريقة وهذا راجع لاستخدام الأمونيا كوسيط للتبريد ( دارة الامتصاص ) فنحص على تكييف وتبريد مجانيين .


----------

